# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Văn hóa tắm nước luộc thịt và mì nấu

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Cũng như tepura và sushi, mì ramen được người Nhật xem như một món ăn khoái khẩu và việc dìm mình trong tô mì ramen cũng được khá nhiều người ở xứ sở Phù Tang ưa chuộng.*

Đến với khu tắm hơi Hakone Kowakien Yunessun tại Nhật Bản, chỉ với 29 đô la là du khách có thể được thưởng thức một loại tắm hơi khá độc đáo: “Tắm hơi bằng mì”.


Bồn tắm đặc biệt này bao gồm nước luộc thịt do một cửa hàng phở gần đó đưa tới, các sợi mì có chứa hương hạt tiêu.


Ichiro Furuya - người cung cấp nước luộc thịt cho tiệm tắm hơi này cho biết: “Gần đây, người ta rất quan tâm đến chuyện có một làn da đẹp và họ biết hiệu quả của hương liệu có trong nước luộc thịt. Theo kiểu tắm mới này, du khách không chỉ có những phút giây vui vẻ mà còn có lợi từ các chất có trong sợi mì ramen”.


Các nhà y tế nơi đây cho biết, việc tắm hơi bằng mì rất tốt cho sức khỏe vì các nhiên liệu trong nước dùng đặc biệt là hương hạt tiêu làm cải thiện việc trao đổi chất của người tắm và làm đẹp da.




_Thu Hằng_

----------


## hangnt

sao mà người ta tắm bằng cái này chứ
có miến phí mình cũng ko đi tắm thấy ghê chết đi được +_________+

----------


## ipad

hình như còn có dịch vụ tắm bằng nước sôi nữa  :cuoi1:

----------

